# Check Out Upcoming Mountain Shop Events



## Brian @ the Mountain Shop (Apr 12, 2004)

Just bumpin up here.

Also, one new event on the docket:

Wednesday December 1 7:30pm
A105 Clark Bldg Colorado State University
Skiing the High Himalaya with Mike Marolt
Mike will be showing his video of his team's first American ski descent of an 8,000 meter peak (Shispapangma) and their attempt on Everest.
After the showing, Mike will do a question and answer forum on high peak skiing and expedition planning.
Admission is open to students and non-students, $5 at the door.
Give us a call at the shop 970-493-5720 for more info.

Thanks,
Brian :lol:


----------

